# S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y Hey!!!



## gmc2003 (Nov 2, 2020)

Well at least for me it's a Saturday Night...







	

		
			
		

		
	
o

So very sorry for the political joke, but...it was funny to me.
























Sorry 

 daveomak.fs
 no more food safety posts allowed. 






So true















































Alright last one:


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 2, 2020)

Lmao


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 2, 2020)

All Very funny!


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 2, 2020)

Those are great


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 2, 2020)

More laugh for Monday!!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 2, 2020)

LMAO


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 2, 2020)

Whoops that wasn't suppose to be pasted. Sorry...
Not sure how to delete.


----------



## kruizer (Nov 2, 2020)

Roflol


----------



## OldSmoke (Nov 2, 2020)

Winterrider
 - I should have thought about this before, I need to try this on my sailboat...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 2, 2020)

Those were great!

Ryan


----------



## daveomak (Nov 3, 2020)

Waaaay too funny !!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 3, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Whoops that wasn't suppose to be pasted. Sorry...
> Not sure how to delete.



Don't worry about it.

Chris


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 4, 2020)

those are good ones, made me laugh this morning.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 4, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Well at least for me it's a Saturday Night...
> 
> View attachment 469163
> 
> ...



Good ones Chris.  Somehow I missed Monday's jokes
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 4, 2020)

Winterrider said:


>




Great video.  Why haven't I tried this??
Gary


----------

